# Pics from the LFS



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's our display plant tanks:

Rainbow tank:
View attachment 41922

View attachment 41923


Cherry Shrimp and Rummy Nose Tetra tank:
View attachment 41924


Out of focus shot of Cherry shrimp in some Crypts:
View attachment 41925


A shot of one of the reef tanks:
View attachment 41926


And my favorite shot, some Zooanthid polyps:
View attachment 41927


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

woow wee woow weee


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Awesome place you work at.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool pics


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cool


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice rainbow tank, whats in there, bolsami(sp) and australians??


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The rainbow tank has all kinds of rainbows. Bosemanii, Madagascan Reds. and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice - looks like a great place to work









Those Cherry Shrimps look stunning, btw.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

nice place...those shrimp look awesome


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks nice


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam great pics
and i love those cherry shrimp


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Zooanthid polyps Look Kick ass1


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

niec ass tanks


----------

